# Waxstock 2017 Top 16



## Johnnyopolis

Hey Guys, 

So with the new year here...

Who's going to enter their car into the Waxstock 2017 Top 16 when we launch it?


----------



## chongo




----------



## Surrey Sam

Do they have to wear DW site sponsor products only?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Surrey Sam said:


> Do they have to wear DW site sponsor products only?


Not at all Sam. You can put what you like on the car...


----------



## Surrey Sam

Johnnyopolis said:


> Not at all Sam. You can put what you like on the car...


Excellent, shame we can't talk about them.


----------



## cadmunkey

Surrey Sam said:


> Excellent, shame we can't talk about them.



Looking forward to Waxstock!


----------



## Soul boy 68

I would like to but I don't know how to go about it, any guidance?


----------



## Puntoboy

Still debating it. Depends what car I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juttie

Would love to but doubt i could get car to the right standard.


----------



## WHIZZER

Juttie said:


> Would love to but doubt i could get car to the right standard.


you might be surprised :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Surrey Sam said:


> Excellent, shame we can't talk about them.


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## WHIZZER

Johnnyopolis said:


> Not sure what you mean?


ThinK Sam was talking about OCD Waxes


----------



## Juttie

Im still learning so doubt i could match the standard of cars there but wil give it my best.


----------



## chongo

Juttie said:


> Im still learning so doubt i could match the standard of cars there but wil give it my best.


I hope you do take your car to Waxstock as it is stunning mate:argie:


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

I'm not good enough I dont think! Would love to be able to get my XF in there, I've got to correct a load of swirls and small marks in the paint. Being black I see everything. I don't even know how I go about entering!


----------



## Hacker

I wouldn't mind being in with a chance but like some others, I have no idea how to enter.


----------



## chongo

Hacker said:


> I wouldn't mind being in with a chance but like some others, I have no idea how to enter.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's another car I would like to see at Waxstock :thumb:


----------



## MikeK

There going to be spaces inside for the arrive and shine again? That's always an option for people not quite confident enough to enter the top 16 imo


----------



## Waxstock

MikeK said:


> There going to be spaces inside for the arrive and shine again? That's always an option for people not quite confident enough to enter the top 16 imo


not sure if you wrote this as a question or a statement, but you are correct. there are spaces for cars to be indoor without being scrutinised to the level of the Top 16. these are the Arrive and Shine spaces and there are far more categories and chances to come away with an award - aside from being inside the biggest detailing only show in the world. 8)


----------



## MikeK

Waxstock said:


> not sure if you wrote this as a question or a statement, but you are correct. there are spaces for cars to be indoor without being scrutinised to the level of the Top 16. these are the Arrive and Shine spaces and there are far more categories and chances to come away with an award - aside from being inside the biggest detailing only show in the world. 8)


First part a question, as I wasn't sure if it would be following the same structure as last year and second part a statement. So a little from column A and B :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

I recon some of the "Top Pro" detailers should enter some of their work 

I did the first 2 WaxStocks with the 205 in the Top16....its tough and a real eye opener....I deffo urge people to give it a shot you will learn loads and its a fantastic insight into the world of Concours prep.

I would think about entering the TVR but I am not sure I would have the time to get it ready...


----------



## Waxstock

nick_mcuk said:


> I recon some of the "Top Pro" detailers should enter some of their work


we invote any and all detailers to take part in the Top 16 8)



nick_mcuk said:


> I did the first 2 WaxStocks with the 205 in the Top16....its tough and a real eye opener....I deffo urge people to give it a shot you will learn loads and its a fantastic insight into the world of Concours prep.
> 
> I would think about entering the TVR but I am not sure I would have the time to get it ready...


we believe that we have created a format and structure that really test the level of detail. being non-marque specific and allowing a greater variety of vehicles we can set aside some concours rules and focus more intrinsically on the clean and finish. side stepping issues of 'original door knob manufacturing and date', 'with or without mods' and whether or not car is finished in sponsor's products.

It's about the Clean, not the Machine!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Waxstock said:


> we invote any and all detailers to take part in the Top 16 8)
> 
> we believe that we have created a format and structure that really test the level of detail. being non-marque specific and allowing a greater variety of vehicles we can set aside some concours rules and focus more intrinsically on the clean and finish. side stepping issues of 'original door knob manufacturing and date', 'with or without mods' and whether or not car is finished in sponsor's products.
> 
> It's about the Clean, not the Machine!


Absolutely and thats why I Urge any one on here to give it a go....great experience!


----------



## Blueberry

I've no idea what's involved- what's looked for in the judging but the thing that puts me off is all the back stabbing that goes on after the event. People say all sorts, dissing this and that car yet they don't have the nerve to submit their own car.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Blueberry said:


> I've no idea what's involved- what's looked for in the judging but the thing that puts me off is all the back stabbing that goes on after the event. People say all sorts, dissing this and that car yet they don't have the nerve to submit their own car.


Sadly you are always gonna get that...the "Armchair experts" can all do better yet they wont put their skills to the test.....says a lot.

I never placed with the 205 on either times but I was happy to put it on show and for people to just enjoy it.

S*rew what the others think get cleaning to the best of you abilities and give it a shot and be dammed to what the others that wont enter think....take pride in your workmanship and enjoy the ride.

You know what sod it I am gonna enter the TVR this year....your post has confirmed it!


----------



## chongo

I've entered 2 times now, one my own and one with a friends car which he won last year in his group 2010 mustang. Who cares what goes on after the show, it's the taking part that counts, and it's a great insight to see what preparation goes into everyone's cars and the effort it takes to get them to a high standard. I might go for third time lucky this year:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

nick_mcuk said:


> Sadly you are always gonna get that...the "Armchair experts" can all do better yet they wont put their skills to the test.....says a lot.
> 
> I never placed with the 205 on either times but I was happy to put it on show and for people to just enjoy it.
> 
> S*rew what the others think get cleaning to the best of you abilities and give it a shot and be dammed to what the others that wont enter think....take pride in your workmanship and enjoy the ride.
> 
> You know what sod it I am gonna enter the TVR this year....your post has confirmed it!


Glad to have been of help


----------



## pee

Daft question time lol but is there facilities at the event to properly wash the car after the drive down before you put it on display?


----------



## suspal

pee said:


> Daft question time lol but is there facilities at the event to properly wash the car after the drive down before you put it on display?


There's plenty of bucket and sponge places in Coventry or the local petrol stations,


----------



## storm2284

will try and make it one year to have a look, may even see if i can get my work on form and the car to a state it could actually take part one year!


----------



## funkydunk

pee said:


> Daft question time lol but is there facilities at the event to properly wash the car after the drive down before you put it on display?


Pop round mine if you like I'm 10 minutes away :detailer:


----------



## Juttie

Would love to get mine into top 16 but i don't believe i could get it to a acceptable standard as im fairly new to all this but enjoying what I've learnt so far.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Juttie said:


> Would love to get mine into top 16 but i don't believe i could get it to a acceptable standard as im fairly new to all this but enjoying what I've learnt so far.


Give it a shot man and do your best....


----------



## 350Chris

Juttie said:


> Would love to get mine into top 16 but i don't believe i could get it to a acceptable standard as im fairly new to all this but enjoying what I've learnt so far.


How about a DW team/collaboration? One car, five pairs of hands...24 hours :devil:

Or aiming for 2018 - a DW restoration to show winner, based on volunteering help only and then give the car away at the end of it :speechles


----------



## Simz

350Chris said:


> How about a DW team/collaboration? One car, five pairs of hands...24 hours :devil:
> 
> Or aiming for 2018 - a DW restoration to show winner, based on volunteering help only and then give the car away at the end of it :speechles


Yes great idea, how about doing it for a local hero that deserves to be spoilt, presenting their vehicle at the end of the show.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to attend Waxstock but not enter the car,it's used as daily and isn't up to the standard of some of you OCD freaks :lol: but would like to meet some DW folks and gain some knowledge and products out of it.


----------



## Simz

2015 winner was a daily if my memory serves me right mate.


----------



## TonyH38

I think the people that enter their cars deserve praise for all the work they put into preparing their motor for this great show hats off to you all.


----------



## nick_mcuk

TonyH38 said:


> I think the people that enter their cars deserve praise for all the work they put into preparing their motor for this great show hats off to you all.


My Mrs was not happy with me for spending 3 days straight cleaning the 205.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juttie

May just give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

Yeh I might just give it a shot too, the worst that can happen is rejection 

How do I go about entering? I guess there must be loads of people wanting to enter.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Yeh I might just give it a shot too, the worst that can happen is rejection
> 
> How do I go about entering? I guess there must be loads of people wanting to enter.


Once the website is live (should be next couple of weeks) it will give you the ability to buy a space to the Top 16. We have 30 places available. On the day of Waxstock all the entrants arrive and 16 cars are selected for the Final Top 16. The balance have automatic entry into the Arrive and Shine and are put into position on the Saturday afternoon.

HTH


----------



## nick_mcuk

Johnnyopolis said:


> Once the website is live (should be next couple of weeks) it will give you the ability to *buy* a space to the Top 16. We have 30 places available. On the day of Waxstock all the entrants arrive and 16 cars are selected for the Final Top 16. The balance have automatic entry into the Arrive and Shine and are put into position on the Saturday afternoon.
> 
> HTH


Thats a bit different to past years.

Is that basically your entry ticket?


----------



## ianFRST

thats actually sounds better than people voting on pictures / popularity

ill have a nice car again one day and i shall enter


----------



## nick_mcuk

ianFRST said:


> thats actually sounds better than people voting on pictures / popularity
> 
> ill have a nice car again one day and i shall enter


Yeah I was thinking that too....mixes it up and keeps it fresh.

Whats happened to the RS Ian?


----------



## Waxstock

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> How do I go about entering? I guess there must be loads of people wanting to enter.





Johnnyopolis said:


> Once the website is live (should be next couple of weeks) it will give you the ability to buy a space to the Top 16. We have 30 places available. On the day of Waxstock all the entrants arrive and 16 cars are selected for the Final Top 16. The balance have automatic entry into the Arrive and Shine and are put into position on the Saturday afternoon.


Almost as Johnnyoplis puts it. the Top 16 need to be there for selection on the Saturday before NOT THE DAY OF. this is so we can have them placed and allow the entrants to go over the cars in situ on sat afternoon and sunday early morn if necessary. 8)



nick_mcuk said:


> Thats a bit different to past years.
> 
> Is that basically your entry ticket?


we implemented this system last year - it has been a learning experience on how to do this. there are a few small alterations this year but in general it is the same set up as last year.


----------



## ianFRST

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too....mixes it up and keeps it fresh.
> 
> Whats happened to the RS Ian?


sold it back in 2013 after 3 and a half years ownership 

house and babies since then :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk

ianFRST said:


> sold it back in 2013 after 3 and a half years ownership
> 
> house and babies since then :lol:


Damn man that sucks...lucky to have kept the toys and had the baby.....not to mention the addition of a couple of man caves!

Any plans to get something else soon?


----------



## BaRtVxl

looking forward to waxstock this year again hopefully gonna enter for indoors


----------



## TheMattFinish

Was a great new selection process at last years Waxstock '16, feedback from the previous shows was that the voting wasn't working and that the cars when they arrived didn't look anywhere near as good as the pictures suggested. 

By having essentially 30 spaces available everyone has to prep their car to the best of their ability and then the judges pick the best 16 to move into the top 16, the rest are then very well prepared and entered straight into the arrive and shine with guaranteed inside space.


----------



## Blueberry

Sounds a lot better process for selecting the best 16. Photos don't show the full story. You need to see them in person.


----------



## Blackwatch

Hmmmm I wonder If I could borrow the 911 TURBO S EXCLUSIVE GB EDITION from work for this?


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

I just realised the dates, I am away that weekend  Maybe 2018!


----------



## dazzlers82

Thinking i may try an get my ST ready for this, but again its my daily so has various stone chips.


----------



## great gonzo

I take my hat off to all those who enter, I spend hours looking around the cars being very envious. 
It's a great day out with lots to look at, demonstrations to watch and money to spend. My third visit this year and will keep coming back. 


Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Johnnyopolis said:


> Once the website is live (should be next couple of weeks) it will give you the ability to buy a space to the Top 16. We have 30 places available. On the day of Waxstock all the entrants arrive and 16 cars are selected for the Final Top 16. The balance have automatic entry into the Arrive and Shine and are put into position on the Saturday afternoon.
> 
> HTH


I've paid the £28.50 show and shine entry, so does it mean I now need to pay for an additional space ?


----------



## Sam888

I'm thinking of entering the top 16, not sure if I should enter top 16 or show and shine.
I've been building/restoring/modding my E46 M3 for the last 3 years but feel only now is it getting to a stage were I could possibly enter it and compete.


----------



## great gonzo

Everyone loves an M3 Sam go for it. 


Gonz.


----------



## Sam888

Thanks Gonz, it always seems to go down well at local shows I've attended.
Think there's a certain following for the E46 M3 and good example are becoming rare now!


----------



## Juttie

Sadly my car won't be attending as its just been rear ended but im still going


----------

